# Calling All Zarksnipers



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jay
Just waiting to hear all the reviews on that new string. Also how do I adjust the letoff on this x7 of mine? Thanks for letting me try your fatboys cause I think I'm going to try some! TTL!
dh1
(Jeff)


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Those new PSE are something else 'eh? What a sweet fast little bow. That fast and super smooth! Is Jay making strings now?


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

He got a set from here on AT and I'm looking forward to hear what he thinks of them!:tongue:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I decided to try a set of BuckNasty strings. The man (John Mraz) gets a TON of good press here, and I wanted to try something other then my own.

-Nice strings...the workmanship is truely 2nd to none. The servings are tight and no seperation or flaws are visible anywhere. That in itself is impressive.
-about 3 weeks to wait for them, which is totally worth it.
-Mine are 452X, which John prefers and will use, unless otherwise specified. Black/Flo Orange twist looks great on the camo XForce7.. :thumb:
-Cost was about $75.00 U.S. for a complete set of 2 colour, with the optional Halo serving all around.
-I am going to get a new set for my next bow, and was considering trying yet another builder's, to see what and if there is any difference. I may not bother, I don't believe they could get any better.

Nothing against Winner's Choice or other's, but at almost 1/2 the cost, how can I justify the extra $$? 



-ZS-


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I've gone the Bucknasty route in the past myself and he builds AWESOME strings. Winners Choice are excellent as well as are Ballistic, Vapour Trail and the rest. It all boils down to cost, availability and preference. I like the idea of going Ballistic as it invests money in Ontario and that goes a long way in my book. With todays string materials and the evolution of string building, most strings are pretty excellent.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> I've gone the Bucknasty route in the past myself and he builds AWESOME strings. Winners Choice are excellent as well as are Ballistic, Vapour Trail and the rest. It all boils down to cost, availability and preference. I like the idea of going Ballistic as it invests money in Ontario and that goes a long way in my book. With todays string materials and the evolution of string building, most strings are pretty excellent.


What drugs have you been taken

There is no way that Ballistic is in the same league as the other string makers you mentioned


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

H.M. Murdock
I see you're a victory staff shooter and I'm looking at the xringer and I could use some info. If you look at my sig you'll see my setup and which spine you would recommend. Thanks. I would be using them for 3D cause I was looking at the Fatboys as well but these peeked my interest. Thanks


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

dh1 said:


> H.M. Murdock
> I see you're a victory staff shooter and I'm looking at the xringer and I could use some info. If you look at my sig you'll see my setup and which spine you would recommend. Thanks. I would be using them for 3D cause I was looking at the Fatboys as well but these peeked my interest. Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Your asking Matty what arrows to use??!!

Your better off asking Matty if vanilla ice cream goes better with pecan pie or blueberry. Thats more along the lines of his expertise...


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I can't comment on that until I meet the guy. Just kidding I'm sure he's a good guy and a better shot than me!!!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Your asking Matty what arrows to use??!!
> 
> Your better off asking Matty if vanilla ice cream goes better with pecan pie or blueberry. Thats more along the lines of his expertise...


Your just mad because no one will ask you a questions on arrows or pie. You don't need to jealous I am sure some day some will ask you if a lady bic is better to shave your head then a regular bic.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

dh1 said:


> I can't comment on that until I meet the guy. Just kidding I'm sure he's a good guy and a better shot than me!!!


In all seriousness, he's probably NOT a better shot than you.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> In all seriousness, he's probably NOT a better shot than you.


Then it will be real easy for dh1 to sit you down in the Colby shoot


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I was at the shoot at the nook watching and I'm pretty sure I know which one was cath8ter(Jay pointed everyone out to me) and I wouldn't go that far there H.M.Murdock! With my skills I'm not ready to challenge anybody just ask Jay!!!


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

cath8r, do carbon arrows go best with blueberry or apple pie?


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

A fork goes best with apple pie ask Matty when he sits down to a pie from Sally R. You'll be more then happy with the X-ringer for 3-D, DH1 they are tough and true


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

for the pie question cherry's the best hands down as for good canadian strings give scorpions a try..... I've heard no complaints and they're made across the street from National Archery Supply. Ok i've changed my mind pumpkin pie defiantly pumpkin with lots of whip cream


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm actually using a scorpion string right now on my X7 and so far so good!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*Hogger Has it right*

Any pie that Sally makes is the best and no need for the ice cream


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

H.M. Murdock said:


> What drugs have you been taken
> 
> There is no way that Ballistic is in the same league as the other string makers you mentioned


HM
That's quite a bold statement... please give us some feedback on your personal experience with Ballistic Bowstrings. Particularly; how many Ballistic strings have you tried? What, specifically, were the problems that you experienced? Why didn't you contact us if you were unsatisfied? Your satisfaction is unconditionally guaranteed with any Ballistic string or cable. We'd appreciate hearing your input.
Thank you

Nigel Read
BBS


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh man. Why do threads always go this way?:embara:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Rampant said:


> HM
> That's quite a bold statement... please give us some feedback on your personal experience with Ballistic Bowstrings. Particularly; how many Ballistic strings have you tried? What, specifically, were the problems that you experienced? Why didn't you contact us if you were unsatisfied? Your satisfaction is unconditionally guaranteed with any Ballistic string or cable. We'd appreciate hearing your input.
> Thank you
> 
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

ZarkSniper said:


> Oh man. Why do threads always go this way?:embara:


Kind of sad isn't it.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow. So many questions to answer. 
X-Ringer 350's (non HV series) go great with blueberry pie. 
ACC's are best suited for apple. 
As to why these threads always end up this way, well, the internet is kind of anonimous and people feel compelled to often say things here that they wouldn't say to someone in person. It is kind of sad sometimes.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Nigel there is nothing wrong with Ballistic strings once set they never have twisted on my bows but then again I only shoot the best unlike some pie eaters. If you want to send another set for my Conquest in red I will wear them proudly:thumbs_up


----------

